# Following My Introduction....



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Just making sure I post in the right sections....

Following on from my intro thread, I was looking for something simple but 'different' as an occasional alternative to my daily wearer a GMT Master II, due to the crazy price rises of that I find myself becoming very aware of it on my wrist at times especially when travelling on the tube etc. My initial thoughts were to go back to my Raymond Weil W1 black with a yellow face, (image in the 'yellow' thread)

Anyway, I got drawn into looking at simple military and in particular the G10 and that was before I learned much about them at all, it was just about the look to me...

Long story short I ended up buying four from Witham, a site I have seen mixed reviews on due the "un-tested and without warranty" nature in which they are sold, I half expected only to get 1-2 of them in a working condition. They all needed batteries replacing and all needed straps which I sourced reasonably cheaply, local to myself.

I cleaned the case down with some white spirit and as mentioned in my intro thread (and please dont shout) I then 'polished' the heavily marked perspex glass with some ceramic hobb cleaner :shocking: :blush:

however the results were really impressive, I simply laid a soft cloth on the worktop and poured on some of the liquid and rubbed the watches face down in straight lines, with most of the scratches going completely!

Here are a couple of my before and after shots and a link to the photobucket album I have created...



















After...




























Couple more photo's here...


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats impressive!

I normally use brasso and some cardboard......never seems to work but I still use it everytime.

Ill give it a go.

Love the G10's just wish they were wider.....


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Looks like you found yourself some nice G10's there. You said you got 4? were the other 2 kaputt?

The Navigator is very interesting. There was a discussion on MWR a while back about the NSN 6645-99-541-7362 G10's.

The main queries arose due to the machined-out part of the Stock Number on the caseback, and the lack of a broadarrow (pheon)

Accepted theory then was these were produced as a special order for a foreign customer.

I'd be interested to hear any other theories though.

btw..I've used a variety of household products for cleaning up plexiglass (t-cut works pretty well), but

if you want to get a really great finish try PolyWatch.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I started reading a thread somewhere about the machined navigators and replacement part numbers, I will have to work out where I read it as it was exactly the same as mine...

I bought four and sold two to my step father and step brother just asking what I paid for them after I cleaned and polished them, put new batteries in them and put new NATO straps on them, I have one left to sell or keep if the GF does not notice, she has no idea I bought another 1985 fat case G10 on Friday!!

Seems I am now on a mission to find a 'fatnav' from 80-82....

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I started reading a thread somewhere about the machined navigators and replacement part numbers, I will have to work out where I read it as it was exactly the same as mine...

I bought four and sold two to my step father and step brother just asking what I paid for them after I cleaned and polished them, put new batteries in them and put new NATO straps on them, I have one left to sell or keep if the GF does not notice, she has no idea I bought another 1985 fat case G10 on Friday!!

Seems I am now on a mission to find a 'fatnav' from 80-82....

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I have given one away and sold two at cost to family members but I still had to have more!!!

on the left is the CWC Nav above from 1994, in the middle is a new WWW 2011 NAV and on the right a 'medium fat' G10 from 1985










The new Nav as it arrived with Warranty Card










The new and old NAV's next to one another...


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Whilst you're hunting for FatNavs you might wanna keep an eye open for these rare Nav variations too ....

















Very limited numbers were apparantly issued in 2003 due to shortages of regular black dials.

(thanks once again to MWR for furthering my education)

Happy Hunting !

Nick


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Dont do this to me!!!! :wallbash: :shocking:


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Can't beat brasso for the glass it works a treat.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Good transformation, im starting to take a shine to these watches


----------

